# Removing peep sight -- any ideas?



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm done with my peep sight. I don't like how it changes my field of view as it gets dark or I use my pop-up blind. (I shoot with both eyes open.)

So now what? I used to shoot with only a level to assist with alignment and with a consistent anchor this was enough for me. But I worry in cold weather hunting I may not be getting into the same anchor position (due to gloves, hats, face mask, etc.) and have thought about trying a No-peep or a Anchor Sight. 

Any experience with either of these? Other ideas?

Thanks,
GregS


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

You might want to try a hind sight or hind sight II. You can find them at Bass Pro and elsewhere.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Have you tried using a peep with a really large apperature at dusk to help maintain you alignment?


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Yes, I think it's about 1/4" now*



Unclegus said:


> Have you tried using a peep with a really large apperature at dusk to help maintain you alignment?


Yes, my peep is about 1/4" now. It's better than when I used a smaller (1/8") apature, but I'm still not crazy about it.

Thanks,
GregS


----------



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

*no peep*

I just recieved a bow anchor sight from archeryinnovations.com to try. So far so good. It takes a bit to set it up but once you set it up you won't believe how precise it is. I haven't had it long enough to recommend it yet but I'm shooting as good as I did with a peep after about 100 arrows.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

greg .. the only shooter I have been around over the years that didnt use a peep sight was probably the best 3D shooter I have been able to shoot with , this was over 15 yrs ago , but the mans ability was mind boggling ..... all he did in place of the peep was to use the string itself , if your eyes are good enough for that , it might be an idea ... I realize that some form errors , be it from cold weather , bulky clothes or whatever mite cause probs here , but they seem to create probs even with a peep ...... the worst it will do is not work


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

A 1/4" peep hole is huge!!!! And you can't your pins or target through it in low light conditions. What sight are you using? Most of teh newer fiber optic sights will remain lit up like a christmas tree even when there's barely enough light to see the ground. Maybe you need to upgrade your sight.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

ia bhtr said:


> greg .. the only shooter I have been around over the years that didnt use a peep sight was probably the best 3D shooter I have been able to shoot with , this was over 15 yrs ago , but the mans ability was mind boggling ..... all he did in place of the peep was to use the string itself , if your eyes are good enough for that , it might be an idea ... I realize that some form errors , be it from cold weather , bulky clothes or whatever mite cause probs here , but they seem to create probs even with a peep ...... the worst it will do is not work



Yes, being able to "look thru" your string can get you lined-up pretty good as far as left/right is concerned, but it still leaves a lot to be desired as far as getting your up/down point-of-impact right! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Target recurve shooters can manage phenomenal groups without peep sights and using only the most rudimentay foresights.

You don't really need a peep. Simply line up the blurred string with a particular part of your sight (eg just to the right of you "dot" or whatever) and providing you keep this position consistent you will find yourself shooting groups which are just as tight as with a peep.

If you are worried about vertical spread, tie a "kisser" knot on the string and find a place on your face/mouth that you can place it in comfort and do so consistently and you will solve the vertical spread problem.

Good luck.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Corsair said:


> Target recurve shooters can manage phenomenal groups without peep sights and using only the most rudimentay foresights.
> 
> You don't really need a peep. Simply line up the blurred string with a particular part of your sight (eg just to the right of you "dot" or whatever) and providing you keep this position consistent you will find yourself shooting groups which are just as tight as with a peep.
> 
> ...



Very true for recurve target archers, Corsair.....however, they are shooting on a level tournament field (or indoors), under very controlled conditions, without bulky clothing or a camo-headnet (which can make it tough to repeat a precise anchor-point, particularly when you are 20 feet up a tree, shooting downward at a very steep angle)......

When actual hunting-conditions are thrown into the equation, it's easy to see why the "string-only" method falls far short in the accuracy-department for 99% of bowhunters......:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Greg,

If I understand right, you will eleminate the peep problem by hunting, not by archery.
I hunt since a couple of month with a Red Dot. This sight is for me the best because I can see at the sight cross if my hand is in the right position ( not torsion to the left or the right ) also I can control my anchor, with same cross in face. My anchor point is with two finger under at my chin. The only problem with this sight is by bright light like in Africa outside from the blind by walk and stalking. By a total sunlight on the lens you can not see really clear the aiming cross.
The bad twisting of my peep is history by me:wink:


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Texas Guy

I appreciate your point, however there was a time when there were no compounds and archers used recurves for their hunting, with no sights, no peeps etc and still brought home a kill. Takes a tad more practice I agree. One of my dealer friends is so lethal with a bare bow that he can thrash my a##e out to 30m, even with me using my fully equipped compound.

So, I'll still stick with my suggestion because I think it would work -providing you practice enough.

ANyway those are my thoughts on it for what they're worth:smile:


----------



## REPfingerman (Apr 2, 2006)

*no-peep*

Greg,
I use the method suggested by Corsair with a little bit of extra help.

I use a kisser button at the corner of my mouth, line up the edge of the bow string just so I can see the end of my pins (for left / right control), and I have added a lighter colored string wrapped around my bow string (where your peep is now located) and line it up with my front sight (group) to help with the vertical control. Both the bow string and this rear sight string are blurry, but are able to be seen well enough to know if your anchor is where it should be. (Not discussed, but I shoot with both eyes open).


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Hmmm, much to consider*

I have a 'Black Montana Gold' fiber optic sight and it's OK, until I get into a dark blind. 

I think what I'll start with is removing the peep, installing an eliminator button for a tip-of-the-nose anchor point and rely on my level. There is a 100m indoor range nearby so I should be able to test it out  

If I cannot keep my groups as I move back, I'll look at the Anchor/No-peep options or maybe the peep will have to come back.

Thanks all.
GregS


----------

